# sharks in surf!



## ajmatthews1s (Jul 22, 2009)

hey im heading down to the orange beach area in a few days, ive never been there before and am really wanting to get into some big sharks from the surf 6ft+ any ideas on where to fish?


----------



## flappininthebreeze (Jul 13, 2009)

Leave the sharks alone. Not tasty and likely to bite your little parts off, if you're not careful. It's like trying to catch a dog with a bone ona hook. They're not stupid, just predictable. Fish for something you can eat.


----------



## ajmatthews1s (Jul 22, 2009)

not true i have had some mighty tasty mako and tiger before.... plus the incredible fight is worth it in itself


----------



## jamesc (Oct 16, 2008)

use sting ray or bonita.

Try the rock jettie at perdido pass


----------



## John Becker (May 2, 2009)

helps a bunch if you can get your gear out further than casting distance....but there are some in close. Wife and I were swimming about 30 yds off shore a couple days ago and had about a 4' bull that wanted to circle for a while...we left the water till he lost interest. 



Funny how easy it is to pick out the tourist.....they came by several times in a boat yelling "THERE'S A SHARK NEAR YOU!!!"



We just waved and said "thanks!".


----------

